# What do you think is the best way to lose weight?



## daylily (Dec 1, 2001)

I'm just curious about everyone's opinions. I didn't put this in the poll's options, but it goes without saying that exercise is necessary for any weightloss plan.


----------



## ColesMom (Dec 3, 2001)

I'm a big proponent of the McDougal Method -- it's basically very low fat, vegetarian, dairy-free eating with lots of veggies and whole carbs and fruits. The idea is to eat this way 6 days a week and then "feast" (eat whatever you like) on the 7th day for a meal.

The nice thing about it is that it's very healthy as well as being very effective - I lost 20 pounds in somewhere under 6 weeks with no feeling of hunger or deprivation. I've never gained it back (it was about 8 years ago - whoops, I forgot I'm 6 months pregnant and have actually gained it back at this point!).

Worth checking out in my opinion.


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

Bfing while unable to afford food, although I wouldn't recommend this! Not very healthy lol!
Otherwise, eat healthy, count calories not servings and exercise a LOT.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

I do a modified Atkins - I don't really restrict fruit or veg, but I try and cut out all other carbs. Makes life difficult sometimes when I'm hungry - I can't just grab a slice of toast or a muffin.







: I know have at least 5 lbs I have to lose, and I want to lose 10 before I'll be happy.


----------



## MysticHealerMom (Oct 7, 2002)

yes, and exercise. it's the best (prly only for most) way to maintain.

I said low-carb. Fat is very important in the diet. As well as proteins. Carbs are important when they have fiber attached, but too many of the carbs available these days have no nutritive value. And too many fats and proteins are overly modified. The food pyramid is a scheme by the govt and food industry to get us to eat what they want to sell. It took 11 years to come up with a food pyramid, then the food lobbyests rejected it, so they made a new one in a few months and we use that one today.


----------



## bebe luna (Nov 20, 2001)

I voted low carb... but not Atkins style.
Much evidence shows that foods on the high end of the glycemic index convert to fat quicker than low glycemic foods...
the foods high in starches and sugars have a negative effect on insulin and blood sugar and this causes weight gain, especially belly fat...

I think the best plan for fat loss and health is a low carb diet, avoiding sugars and processed grains, limiting other grains to a minimum, eating freely of fruits and vegetables, eating plenty of lean protiens and good fats, and avoiding dairy...

still it is important not to overeat... calories do count. You need to expend more than you consume in order to loose weight.

And although I think it's important not to avoid fat, and even to eat plenty of good fats every day, I also think it's wise not to eat too much fat, and to avoid the asaturated fats as much as possible.

Oh~ and to eat lots of fiber, and drink lots of water, and green tea...
and Exercise!

One more thing, and this is well proven... eating small frequent meals (every 2-4 hours) is the best way to help shed fat and maintain a healthy physique. Doing this creates an anabolic state.. it increases your metabolism, stabilizes blood sugar, and also keeps one from ever getting too hungry and thus overeating or eating the wrong things...


----------



## snshinenor (Nov 1, 2002)

I also do a modified Atkins. I don't leave out veggies and fruit. The low carb diet has worked really well for me. I was able to lose the baby weight after both of my kids on it.


----------



## Marlena (Jul 19, 2002)

Eat less. Exercise daily. Stop obsessing about food. Don't eat any junk food or fast food. Be disciplined and matter-of-fact about it. It's really not that hard - it only becomes hard when folks start looking for a miracle diet that'll let them lose weight without restricting their favorite foods unduly and without getting off the couch.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I voted for other. I actually think that the way you lose weight is an individual thing, so one person may have better results with one diet over another. I think that a healthy way of eating that can be maintained for a lifetime, more or less, is the only thing that will work.

My sister has lost a lot of weight on Atkins, but after after 18 months she has stalled and has decided to go on Weight Watchers. I know I mentioned this on another thread so bear with me if you've read it already. I actually think she'd be better off just trying to do a maintenance plan on Atkins and stop trying to actively lose right now (she's already lost 100 lbs). She may have a lot of luck with WW, but coming off such a large low carb based loss, I'm not so sure. She seems to be eating things, like potato chips, that she never would have eaten on Atkins. She has a flexible diet plan that makes allowances for eating certain foods. As long as she stays within her points she is on program, but if she makes unhealthy food choices and uses up her points too quickly on junk, then she'll probably end up failing.

I favor a whole foods diet, low to moderate fat intake, easy on the high glycemic index carbs, high on vegetables, fruits, high fiber foods like legumes and whole grains. However, I am not actively trying to lose weight, just to eat a healthy diet and get daily exercise. I log all my exercise so I can keep track of my progress, but I don't log my food intake which is something that has been suggested many times. I've actually tried it, but I find myself obsessing about it then.


----------



## Aster (Aug 12, 2002)

Limit carbs and exercise.

I like the Hellers' low carb approach in Healthy for Life. It's a lot more moderate than some of the other approaches out there. I dont really like the idea of making my body go into ketosis to lose weight. Add that to the fact that i'm bf'ing, and it makes sense not to do any really radical diet changes.

And....

this is the good part!! I lost 13 lbs in 3 weeks, really easily. I think a lot of that was bloat, but it feels good to get rid of it.


----------



## ladylee (Nov 20, 2001)

I love Taoist trophology (food-combining.)


----------



## Mollie (Mar 12, 2002)

I like weight-watchers. I do a modified version of their points system, combined w/ low carb, and it works for me. I really like going to the ww meetings, it is a good "me" time.


----------



## nursingmom (Nov 24, 2001)

I've always been thin and I lost 50 lbs of pregancy weight gain in a year. I think that's because I maintain this diet.

High carbs for energy (lots of whole grains)
Lots of veggie
Use lots of oils on my dish (not meat or dairy oils, but non-meat oils such as sesame oil)
Some food from the sea such as fish and anchovy (don't like shrimp).
Little bit of meats
Very little sugar
Very little junk food
Very little dairy
No sodas. Always water or barley tea.

I don't believe in losing weight fast. I lost my pregnancy weight gradually. 1 lb a day to 1 lb a week to 1 lb a month.

I never buy junk food. I eat junk food if I happened to have them (such as at parties or given to me). But I don't buy them.

I don't drink milk, or eat yogurt. I would have cheese with burgers if I happen to order burgers.

I eat A LOT during each meal. I'm not satisfied with small breakfast. I have to have a good amount of breakfast (which is left over from dinner). Because I eat until my stomach is very full, I don't crave for snacks. I'm so satisfied after each meal. I never feel sleepy or tired after meals (food coma). I get a burst of energy after each meal since my hunger was satisfied with a big meal. I love the feeling of having my stomach full. SO, I don't snack much during the day. I like to wait for the next wonderful big meal rather than snack.

So, I eat A LOT to enjoy GOOD food and keep up with my metabolism. ('cause what happens with most diet is that smaller intake of food slows down the metabolism. SO, as soon as you go off the diet of smaller portions to bigger portions, your slow metablism cannot process bigger portions of food intake and makes you gain your weight back.) And I don't exercise anymore than my daily activity ('cause what happens with increase in exercise is that as soon as you slow down the exercise, the food intake that was able to burn off with increase in exercise can no longer be burned off with decrease in exercise. THus, weight comes back again).

My personal theory on diet is that it's a lifestyle change that needs to be enjoyed for the rest of your life. It shouldn't deprive you of food that you enjoy. SO, finding food that tastes good is the key. Also, I don't believe in paying high price for a gym membership to make time out of my busy schedule to exercise. I believe that everyday activity should be my exercise... such as holding my children, lifting them up with my legs, rocking them around, chasing them around, playing horsy, walking around the neighborhood..etc. Keep moving during the day.

I do eat pizza, burgers, and junk food. However, they are not my main diet and I don't eat them everyday.

ANyways, my diet is Korean diet. I love Korean food. I eat it everyday. Koreans never had weight problems (until recently with introduction of Americanized food) over thousands of years. Also, when I grew up in Korea (I don't know about now), everyone walked to everywhere. Walked to school (no school bus existed), walked to grocery store, walked to clothing store, walked to bus stop, climbed mountians on weekends which was walking distance from our apartment...

I don't know if this is true. But I heard from someone that Chinese people stay slim despite their high intake of oils because they drink tea after each meal. Supposely tea washes down all the oils? I don't know. But I do love barley tea which I drink everyday.


----------



## Kundalini-Mama (Jul 15, 2002)

NO DAIRY!!







i gave up dairy in july for my little breastfeeder, and i am actively trying (i.e. eating lots of good stuff all the time) not to lose any more weight.

i am down to 113lbs!! and i'm 5'1". down from 135 prepregnancy weight
















amy


----------



## e.Rishavy (Mar 17, 2002)

we do it by excersize and high fiber diet!! make your portions smaller (i.e. 2-4oz of meat one or at most two times a day) and try switching to a homemade granola for breakfast (juice;oats; honey; and other nutrient rich but not "fatty" ingredients) when we can't make the granola we have oatmeal or toast. but our diet high in grains has kept my husband (almost 41) looking my age (24)!

anyway you can find to make yourself feel more energized and well is the the best thing anyone can do for themselves (although i must say I don't encourage the use of heroin as a former friend did!)

hahaha life is great love it when you can!


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

How about eating only until you are not hungry anymore, vs. eating until you feel full. There's a difference and children under 3 will do exactly that. It's only when they get older that they learn to ignore the feeling of not being hungry anymore, in favor of flavor and taste.

Being a vegetarian has made me more aware of good habits, and I'm sure has cut out a lot of bad fat that meat would give me. On top of that being active is also a good thing. Doesn't have to be a workout. Just push that vacuum around, lift the baby a few hundred times, go to the park and feed the ducks, scrub the shower, etc.

Darshani


----------



## indiegirl (Apr 15, 2002)

I can't say enough good things about Weight Watchers. Both dh and I have been on the program (which teaches you tools that you can use your whole life)--I lost about 25 lbs, dh is current on the program and he has lost 43 lbs to date.

When I am not pg, I will go back on and plan on losing about 50 lbs. Dh has another 30 to go.


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

And I try not to think about it (losing weight) too much. I think it can lead me to emotional eating.

That said, I think I have a pretty high metabolism given all the calories I consume but I get real bummed out about baby weight. It takes me 1.5 years to get it off.









I do really well to just be happy and not worry about eating "bad foods". I've switched to a whole foods diet which helps a lot, but I succumb to treats at the office. I've resolved to do better by bringing lunch and snacks with me. I find that it is a lot to juggle: work, family and until just recently, school. I am quite proud of myself if I can manage to help DH arrange dinner. Breakfast, snacks and lunch for me have been a catch as catch can. So definitely room for improvement.


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Eating a whole foods, plant based diet will naturally take extra weight off. It is almost impossible to overeat on natural, unprocessed foods. Even cookies made with whole grains are so filling you can't eat more than a couple. Most plant foods are naturally low in fat - and I don't at all believe in artificially no-fat foods. We need fat in our diets - good fats like olive oil, nuts, seeds to gives us the essential fatty acids and nutrients that will satisfy the nutritional requirements of our body and signal the brain that we are full. Cut down on processed foods and dairy products and you will notice a difference.


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I voted other because I also feel a plant based diet is the way to go. A variety of healthy foods and an active lifestyle are key.


----------



## Moon (Nov 25, 2001)

y'all might want to check out "Eat Right for Your Blood Type".

Can't speak for it's scientific accuracy but it seemed to hold true for everyone I knew.

Also, I found a smear of something smelly under my nose, like menthol rub, completely killed my appetite cause I couldn't smell anything. (I discovered this accidentally, by the way, I don't usually go round with Mentholatum under my nose.)

DnotquiteX lost 5 stone when he had his broken jaw wired shut, but that's a bit extreme. : )


----------



## DebraBaker (Jan 9, 2002)

I voted, "other" and you said, "please" so I'm here to explain....

I believe in eating a *balanced* diet with lots of exercise.

I think all the fads need to be thrown out the window.

I think people need to honestly assess their eating habits, their activity, and why they might be eating emotionally.

I think you need a balanced diet because the low-fat-high carbs doesn't have the satisfaction of a little fat (little and good fat) the high protein-low carbs puts the body into a metabolic frenzy. I have noticed people lose a lot of weight but gain it back when they stray off the Atkins type diet.

I think people need to focus on eating healthy balanced diets. If they eat meat it should be a garnish rather than the main event. Try eating food in its natural state (fresh whole fruits and veggies rather than canned or juice, whole grains, etc.)

This all needs to be balanced with *exercise*!!!

It's also important to drink a lot of water as well.

I have about 10lbs to lose (have lost 30lbs and kept it off for the past two years.)

This is all because I've balanced my diet and added a lot of activity through karate, walking, and tae-bo.

Debra Baker


----------



## daylily (Dec 1, 2001)

Thanks, Debra.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Lotsa exercise. I don't lose weight (I'm not trying) but I eat all kinds of everything, whenever I want to, and I maintain my weight by a combination of walking/ running about 35-40 miles a week.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

seconding yammer.
incidently, cathe, not to be contrary, but one can indeed eat many, many cookies made of whole grain (stoneground organic rye with sorghum- heck, even my toddler ate 4. i stopped counting, but then i'm prolly losing 2000 calories a day tandem nursing and am gradually getting thinner no matter what crap i eat. so i'll worry and go low carb later. btw, the raison d'etre for such cookies IS my dh's low carb diet- i try to keep the grain items in the house less than tempting to a junk-food junkie. believe you me, he's not weeping over missing out on rye-sorghum cookies.)

suse


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

The question is actually "What is the best WAY to lose weight." The idea of diet is not necessitated by the question the way that it was posed...I guess, except for the fact that this is a forum about food. Nonetheless, I voted for "excercise" rather than any kind of diet.


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

To lose weight, the most important things you can do are eat sensibly and exercise. But I never lost weight until I stopped eating meat and drinking sodas (except for the VERY occasional organic brand) and severely cut back on dairy products.


----------



## Happypants (Oct 21, 2002)

I haven't been overweight since I lost my babyfat, and I've been vegan since I was 13, so I could say that; however, I wouldn't want to preach my gospel to anyone who didn't want to be vegan for their own personal reasons, so here's what I'll say instead:

Pretend like you're poor, but health-conscious. That means you can buy organic, when it's not too much extra, but you can't buy processed, because you'll get less for your money that way. Buy the inexpensive things: rice, pasta, beans, tofu. Eat lots of fresh fruits and veggies while they're in season and inexpensive, even just buy the seeds and grow your own if you have the means. Every other week or so, you can treat yourself to a drink you like (juice or some type of milk, *not soda*) but otherwise drink water. Once a month or so, splurge and buy a pint of really good ice cream or a bag of cookies (but the unrefined kind, remember, you're health-conscious). If you don't have it in the house, you won't eat it. You're poor, you can't afford to eat out. When you're shopping, you have a limited budget. Since you're poor, you want to minimize your spending on transportation, so you either bike, walk, or take the bus to where you're going (buy a monthly bus pass if you're far away from everything). Also, since you're poor, you don't have the money to spend on cable television, so instead you take your kids outside and go for a walk to wherever your fancy strikes. Do this for a month. Do it for six months. Then step on the scale. Then get all your receipts out. Compare your expenses pre-pseudo-poor state to your current budget. Take the difference from each month and put it in a savings account. Or pay off your credit card debt, or your school loans, or put a down payment on a house. It adds up (the money) and it drops off (the weight).

I'm quite familiar with this diet/lifestyle, can you tell? Only with me, there's no pretending, there's nothing "pseudo" about it









Erin


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Marlena_
*Eat less. Exercise daily. Stop obsessing about food. Don't eat any junk food or fast food. Be disciplined and matter-of-fact about it. It's really not that hard - it only becomes hard when folks start looking for a miracle diet that'll let them lose weight without restricting their favorite foods unduly and without getting off the couch.*
I totally agree with the above, and would have to add that positive attitude is key. I also think that in addition to exercise, an active lifestyle is important. It is important to move around a lot, not just at the gym, but walking, cleaning house, in generally avoiding being too sedentary.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

I think if you just eat until your not hungry and go for walks you won't have extra weight. Also, breastfeed if you have a baby and can do this- then you lose the baby weight. I've always been thin but gained 50lbs with each preg and lost it in 4-6 months. Unfortunately I kept losing so needed to eat more- but bfing uses lots of calories.


----------



## dado (Dec 31, 2002)

the only way to lose weight healthily is to take in fewer calories than your body is expending.

easiest way up calories expended is to drive less. easiest way to cut calories taken in is to avoid anything that comes in a box or a can. and since that means more work in preparing food, you're automatically burning more calories, too!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Marlena_
*Eat less. Exercise daily. Stop obsessing about food. Don't eat any junk food or fast food. Be disciplined and matter-of-fact about it. It's really not that hard - it only becomes hard when folks start looking for a miracle diet that'll let them lose weight without restricting their favorite foods unduly and without getting off the couch.*
Totally agree with you! I think the biggest problem is our obsession with diets! I think we need to stop counting calories and think about it too much. When I think about diet too much I tend to crave everything b/c that's the only thing I think about all day long. I would love to became a raw food person though!! I did it for a little while and felt the best ever in my life! I eat everything in moderation. I think very important part of this is to be able to accept yourself for who you are and you will automaticly loose weight.
I eat what makes me feel good without thinking if it's gonna make me fat. I see milk and think myself - NO, I won't have it b/c than I'll feel sick for next 4 days. That's my motivation, not my weight.


----------



## hydrangea (Jun 5, 2002)

I believe scientifically it comes down to calories and exercise.

I think that different people have different ways in which they are able to limit their calories.

I personally find that a low carb diet helps to keep me from craving more food, so I limit sugar, breads, refined grains, and focus on vegetables, proteins, and simple whole grains.

I also like Weight Watchers, if you need help with losing weight. It gives you the tools to limit your calories while giving you the freedom to eat the foods that work best for you.


----------



## girlzmommy00 (May 15, 2003)

I also went with other. I agree with the poster who said it's just about moderation. Eating in moderation and exercise.
I go to the gym 3-5 days a week. I don't go nuts with eating lots of junk but do have junk on occation and think that's fine. I had McDonalds for lunch today, and I'm fine with that, but I'm not going to have it 10 other times this week, that's too much.
I've lost 15 lbs since May on this plan so I feel it's working well for me.


----------



## Attila the Honey (Mar 15, 2003)

Basically I just have to second (third, fourth) what alot of people already said. I lost 115lbs in 2 years by increasing my activity and eating more whole foods. I still ate (and eat) cheese pizza once a week, and I still love junk food, but I enjoy it only on occasion and my daily diet is 'clean' enough that I can handle it. Also, instead of eating half of a large cheese pizza I've learned that I feel much better eating 1 or 2 slices and a huge salad. Kwim?

For me, 'diets' never worked and neither did 'exercise'. No matter how great it was on paper, within days I felt deprived and depressed and I went off of them. I use alot of McDougall recipes, but if I went on that diet and felt there were things I couldn't have I'd want them 24/7 and be depressed about it.









The same goes for exercise - I can't bounce around in front of a TV or be a gerbil on a treadmill. God love ya if you can do it, I can't! I had to increase my activity and do things that didn't feel like 'exercise': cross country skiing, kayaking, swimming, taking walks around the neighborhood, hiking at the nearest state park etc.

I am a vegetarian, and while I think it helps me make healthier choices I can't really credit my loss with not eating meat. I was a vegetarian when I was gaining weight too.

I know Atkins gets bashed alot, and I could never do it, but I have a good friend that has lost a large amount of weight on Atkins and has kept it off. She basically followed the atkins plan but instead of eating bacon cheeseburgers without the bun she ate alot of veggies, lean meats and other lean proteins, and when she could add carbs back she only added back fruits and whole grains. This effectively helped her wipe processed foods and sugary junk foods completely out of her diet.


----------

